# front lip?



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

anyone where to get the front lip spoiler that I have seen on some gto's, Its not the sap front fascia, its just like a spoiler that attaches on the very bottom of the front bumper, Tommy


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

try this site
http://howtoriceagto.com

:seeya:


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> try this site
> http://howtoriceagto.com
> 
> :seeya:


not a bad site, try this one www.gophukurself.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Actually I was looking for one .. a nice carbon one .. cant find it ... if anything i think you would have to custom something .. or just replace the entire front bumer ... :willy: arty: 

if you do find one let me know tho... thanx


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:
 

> not a bad site, try this one www.gophukurself.com


hehe, that'a a god one too


----------



## Howie (Dec 5, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:


> anyone where to get the front lip spoiler that I have seen on some gto's, Its not the sap front fascia, its just like a spoiler that attaches on the very bottom of the front bumper, Tommy


That's most likely our front fascia with the chin spoiler. Have currently have 3 in stock and ready to ship. Shoot me a call on Monday if ou wants one, if you call by 3pm mountain time I can shp it out same day. Thanks!

602-442-8200


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Howie said:


> That's most likely our front fascia with the chin spoiler. Have currently have 3 in stock and ready to ship. Shoot me a call on Monday if ou wants one, if you call by 3pm mountain time I can shp it out same day. Thanks!
> 
> 602-442-8200


post a pic of the item for others that maybe intrested .. thanx .. :willy: arty:


----------

